# Using game fish for bait?



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

I may be wrong but I thought there was a law against using game fish for bait? Is this something that's always been legal in Michigan or did the law change in the last few years?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

"Any fish, legally taken, may be used as bait except lampreys or live carp and goldfish."

This was taken from the fishing guide---1971- still in effect now.


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Yep you can use 'em. One lake we fish a few times a year is loaded with small perch. I mean REALLY small! They work great on tip ups, and we've used them that way for years. Frozen smelt work well too!


----------



## bigberniegb (Dec 2, 2001)

Garret you can use perch for bait . I remember netting minnows that caught the perch then I used the small perch to catch the pike . If the pike wasn't so large I would use the pike to chetch a large Muskelunge. Muskey's probably will eat a large pike if it can get its' mouth around it.


----------



## panfish_chaser (Nov 20, 2002)

i like to use small perch on tipups for pike. however,i bring scissors to clip of the dorsal fin. smelt is just an awesome bait for pike or lakers. in fact,at higgins,we try to catch a few smelt for trout bait,while we perch fish.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

3# Smallies work great for Muskies, ask any Lake St. Clair Bass fisherman.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Make sure your Bait is of legal size.


----------



## pmtiny (Dec 11, 2002)

I may be crazy, but don't the fishing regulations say that is illegal to possess undersized fish of certain species. So if you use an undersized bass or pike for bait, don't you technically possess it? Oh well. Fish on.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I think it's BS to use a small pike or bass to catch another fish, it's a waste. Use minnows, that's what fish eat.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Ausable_steelhead, you can't use a pike or bass for bait unless it is of legal size, which I doubt anyone would. You gonna use a 24" pike for bait? I don't think so. Most peole would use small gills or perch.


----------



## Well Adjusted (Jan 3, 2002)

The best bait going for Flathead Catfish is live bluegill. The bigger the better. They have to be lively and anchored down with sufficient weight. I know this may sound like a waste of good fish to some but the greatest part of this is that if you have bait left you have a a fish fry. 

Conversely, fresh cut bluegill is an absolute killer on Channel Cats.

Think there aren't desirable Flatheads in Michigan? Try the St. Joe River or the Grand River. 30 pounders are common if you know where to look.

I'll never tell.... ;-)


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

man that water looks nice clay, i allready miss it!

mike


----------



## toad (Jul 25, 2002)

heres a site of a guy that uses goldfish for flatheads. The site at times runs slow but is well worth the wait. http://www.stormpages.com/katchaser/


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

GEEEEZZZZZZ I wasn't advocating the use of Smallies as bait. It is not at all unusual to have a 'Ski grab a struggling hooked Smallie.


----------

